# How NOT to Hang Speakers At The Zoo. Or Anywhere.



## cdiamondz (Aug 6, 2016)

Found these lovely speakers hung from a wooden beam by the handles with wire.


----------



## JohnD (Aug 7, 2016)

But, but, they doubled up the wire so it would be extry strong.


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 7, 2016)

JohnD said:


> But, but, they doubled up the wire so it would be extry strong.


On the plus side: The installer passed the wires over the beam rather than securing them to a couple of small screw eyes threaded into the wood and loaded axially. Also, it looks like they shifted their attachment points on the handles to best line up with the C of G. We used to have a similarly talented installer in downtown Hamilton, Ontario. He once installed a brand new mixer in a community college's student lounge and avoided feedback by running a track of hot glue across the mixer's front panel about 3/4's of the way up the faders' travel to limit how far up the operators could push them. Clients pay for workmanship like this. Scary isn't it?
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 7, 2016)

https://assets.peavey.com/literature/manuals/sp5_specs.pdf

56lbs, that is some pretty robust wire....


----------



## cdiamondz (Aug 7, 2016)

Amiers said:


> https://assets.peavey.com/literature/manuals/sp5_specs.pdf
> 
> 56lbs, that is some pretty robust wire....



I wonder what the WLL for it was. And I wonder how someone can casually hold it up with that kind of weight and think that some measly wire wrapped around the handels is going to support it. I personally have 2 Peavey PR15s and those are about 36 pounds, and I don't really like lifting them upto my head to put them on to some speaker stands, good thing I always have someone assisting in setting those up so I'm less likely to kill myself dropping them on myself.


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 7, 2016)

cdiamondz said:


> I wonder what the WLL for it was. And I wonder how someone can casually hold it up with that kind of weight and think that some measly wire wrapped around the handels is going to support it. I also question why they had 75 some "exotic" birds in a 10'x20' giant cage and had it open for people to casually walk in.


The wire supports the speakers because the installers didn't know it shouldn't.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 7, 2016)

To feed the birds. I would know as we have a similar exhibit this year in our petting zoo. Where you can walk in a room and feed parakeets.

As far as getting the speaker up there I'm sure it took a few strong people.


----------



## cdiamondz (Aug 7, 2016)

Amiers said:


> To feed the birds. I would know as we have a similar exhibit this year in our petting zoo. Where you can walk in a room and feed parakeets.
> 
> As far as getting the speaker up there I'm sure it took a few strong people.


It was out in the Dells area, and yeah people were feeding them. It just seemed a little small for the number of birds they had. They also had small exhibits for the kangaroos.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 7, 2016)

If they were parakeets they are only 8$ a pop so generally you get at least 50 cause a few honestly just won't make it.

We started with 50 and since May we've lost a handful. 

Not due to miscare of course but just because they get sick or fight or just don't take to the enclosure.


----------



## TJCornish (Aug 8, 2016)

Powered by a guitar cable.


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 9, 2016)

TJCornish said:


> Powered by a guitar cable.


1/4" is not a bad connector and is easily sourced now is it ideal no. But the problem here isn't the connectors it's the rigging.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackfaer (Aug 9, 2016)

RonHebbard said:


> The wire supports the speakers because the installers didn't know it shouldn't.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


 This is the Wile. E. Coyote method of rigging?


----------



## JohnD (Aug 9, 2016)

Wouldn't Mr. Coyote be using Acme brand speakers?


----------



## cdiamondz (Aug 9, 2016)

Blackfaer said:


> This is the Wile. E. Coyote method of rigging?


Well, he likes precariously hanging objects with less than suitable materials, which these people did. I saw some other speakers that were rented with giant stickers above the handels saying "DO NOT USE TO HANG, USE INCLUDED HARDWARE." There were plenty of scratch marks on the handle and almost all of the coating was gone from the edge above the handles.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 9, 2016)

You should of said something. I know I would of.


----------



## cdiamondz (Aug 9, 2016)

Amiers said:


> You should of said something. I know I would of.


I mentioned it, but they just blew me off. They're lawsuit if/when it falls on a meandering 6 year old. There was a fence between the speakers and the walking path, but any curious little kid would go over the short fence.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Aug 10, 2016)

DuckJordan said:


> 1/4" is not a bad connector and is easily sourced now is it ideal no. But the problem here isn't the connectors it's the rigging.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


His point wasn't the connector being used, but the cable. It is an instrument cable instead of speaker cable. Not quite as bad as running DMX with mic cable.


----------



## TJCornish (Aug 10, 2016)

GreyWyvern said:


> His point wasn't the connector being used, but the cable. It is an instrument cable instead of speaker cable. Not quite as bad as running DMX with mic cable.


Yep. A 1/4" connector isn't a headwound, however the 24-ga wire inside the instrument cable carrying a speaker-level signal is.


----------

